# Anna Nicole Smith dies at 39



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

http://www.newsday.com/entertainmen...,7818422.story?coll=sns-ap-politics-headlines


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

What a surprise.

:shaking head:


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

finally.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry guys..... Not really a tragedy. 

The baby will be taken care of.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm a softy. I hate to think of anything tragic happenning to just about anyone. And I feel for the child not knowing mom -only from the future tabloids


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Yeah like I guess its sad....more cause it was a ****ty life. She was a huge idiot. I wonder if its MURDER....revenge for the death of her 80 year old husband. Maybe that guy she was with, had the baby as insurance to get all her money after she and her son died. He killed him too so he wouldn't get any of the money.*


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I feel for the little girl. Growing up knowing your brother over dosed the day you're born, your mom a couple months later, and two dads fighting over your money. What chance has she got to grow up and live a normal life?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Maybe just maybe it is a good thing for the child. Without mothers influence and manipulation things just might work out. 

Although I do feel for the out of work paparitzi


----------



## rasp (Apr 4, 2006)

Personally I think Anna was a great actor. She played everyone for the fool. And took every penny of it to the bank. It's a shame she died. Was looking forward to her next awards show stunt.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

What chance did ANY of her children have to grow up and have a normal life at ALL? Zilch. Bu that's just my opinion. More money rarely means a better life, it usually only means more expensive vices and problems. Maybe someone with half a brain and a heart will be able to get custody of the little one.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

hahah yeah. Oh Hollywood. The people you feed. How do you pick them?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Good riddance , now maybe I can hear about something more important on the "news" for a change.... wait... now her death, for months to come, will be the story dragged through the big rancid pile of **** that is our news media.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*lol Sucks to be American. We got it once and that was it. 
"Shes dead? Oh." 
....THE END.
I'm sure Fox news (the worst news station ever) will have it 24/7.*


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Hopefully they will notice that no one is watching and it will all go away.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

i didnt even read any of this. Just saw the topic and said
"Who Cares"


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

yes i know iam going to burn in hell.......

http://annanicoleshowblerg.ytmnd.com/

http://annanicolesmithdead.ytmnd.com/

http://annanicoleohnoes.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

heheh aww


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

http://cagle.com/news/AnnaNicoleDead/

I love Cagle sometimes...


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

I liked this one:


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

now they are saying she may have used frozen sperm from th eold geiser and the kid may be his....cha ching for the kid


Great Pic Cheetah so true!!!!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

shed make a nice prop now i guess


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Yeah but would you like the semi skinny nicole or the fat nicole?


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

The old dudes sperm!! lol wtf


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

For some reason I think that dummass attorney that she "supposedly" married has plenty to do with her son's death and her death. All for the money.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Its a total Murder Mystery. I like to think some sort of revenge is plotted too...


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow, just think, if Ms. Anna used the old man's frozen sperm (probably for reinsurance of inheritance money of getting that money either for herself or her offspring), not only would old man Howard Marshall's money stay in the family, they would also be receiving a new bundle of joy toooo. Talk about a twist.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah, TWISTED.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok,ok The Truth Is..........

I'am The Father!!!!!

Yes Anna Was Visiting Amaish Country And We Has A Fling Just Downwind Of The Outhouse.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

knew it...


----------

